# Please Recommend Me a Hasbean Coffee for Aeropress



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Normally I buy "all purpose" beans that work well both as espresso and in the Aeropress for the occasional brewed coffee. I haven't tried anything from Hasbean yet and would like to. They have so many beans, I'm not sure what to choose. As a guide, I did really enjoy the Rocko Mountain from Foundry once I "mastered" it as an Aeropress. So something in that ballpark wouldn't be bad.

Something sweet and fruity, maybe even floral.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pretty sure their current Yirgacheffe is the one I tried a few weeks/months back and I liked it, with Yirgacheffe's I always get loads of blueberry over anything else, probably down to my palate not being very advanced yet and imperfect brewing, but I liked it.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Costa Rica Finca de Licho is a delightful coffee indeed. Have been enjoying it most mornings as a pourover but I bet it would make a great aeropress

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

My stock coffee at the moment is the washed caturra from limoncello

it's affordable and such a beautiful bean - clean sweet fruit as an espresso and very flexible in the aeropress (as to where you pull it out)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks. Being my normal self, I have asked for advice and then ignored it, so apologies for wasting your time.

I've had a dig through and going to try Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed. It sounds really good and I have a tenuous link to Malawi. My mother was delivered by the first president of Malawi (Dr. Hastings Banda) when he was practicing medicine in North Shields. Will probably get two bags to try it both brewed and as an espresso.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Actually I think I will get one bag of each of the recommended and see how it goes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> Thanks. Being my normal self, I have asked for advice and then ignored it, so apologies for wasting your time.
> 
> I've had a dig through and going to try Malawi Msese Nyika Geisha Washed. It sounds really good and I have a tenuous link to Malawi. My mother was delivered by the first president of Malawi (Dr. Hastings Banda) when he was practicing medicine in North Shields. Will probably get two bags to try it both brewed and as an espresso.


the malawai is lovely


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

derp


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Took advice and have one of each plus the Malawi and looking forward them all.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Give these a go :

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/bolivia-irupana-peaberry-washed

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/costa-rica-zarcero-finca-la-casa-yellow-honey-caturra

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-w-longberry


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kochere-debo-washed

this is tasting so good from my aeropress. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> the malawai is lovely


Did you try it as an espresso? Any pointers on preinfusion, temp and grind fineness?

Ta


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Malawi was amazing. 94 degrees with 10 secs PI for me


----------

